# New hunter help



## caleborlando (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi.. My name is Orlando. I just move to Canton area. I practice target shooting for more than 13 years and bow target for a 2 years now. I alway love the opportunity to hunt and now that Im here I can. So, Im just looking for someone who's welling to take a Apprentice Hunter for company. Im willing to pay if is necessary. Just want to learn. I will go with a bow or with nothing just to see and learn. 

Or if you cant point me to any resource online for learning. I will appreciated!

Thanks!!


----------



## caleborlando (Oct 22, 2015)

Also to hunt deer.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Have you done the ohio hunter education course yet? Also, I think ohio bowhunters association offers some classes as well. I'm new to hunting as well but I have a friend to show me the ropes.


----------



## caleborlando (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi Wallen... Im studying the online course now.. but I can pay for the Apprentice license if I can go with someone. Thanks for your reply!


----------

